# Projekttester für Portal gesucht



## Timbo85 (24. November 2008)

Hallo liebes Tutorials Team,

ich suche Projekttester für meine Website. Es handelt sich um ein Portal, dort können Artikel aus Online Shops eingetragen werden, aber nur Schnäppchen. Es geht mir vorallem um Leute, die programmieren können.

Ihr dürft euch auf der Seite richtig austoben, möglichst viel kaputt machen und mir die Fehler dann aber natürlich mitteilen. Die Website wird am Wochenende geöffnet, dann steht der Webspace zur Verfügung, der im Moment sehr wackelig ist. Deswegen kann ich auch nur ein paar Leute testen lassen, da nicht zuviel Traffic entstehen darf. Das Webhosting beginnt erst ab dem 27. ;-)

Also wer Lust hat, eine PHP basierende Website einmal richtig auseinander zu nehmen, kann mir eine PM schreiben, ich lasse euch den Link + Zugangsdaten dann zu kommen. Viel Gegenleistung gibt es nicht, ihr bekommt aber ein paar Punkte gutgeschrieben, sobald ihr auch am Projekt teilnehmen möchtet. Alternativ kann ich mir auch eine Partnerschaft vorstellen, d.h. ihr könnt ins Team einsteigen.

Aber: Es soll euch nicht zuviel Arbeit bereiten, ich möchte einfach nur, dass einige Programmierer versuchen Sicherheitslücken zu finden. Es ist aber ein sehr ernsthaftes Projekt, dort steckt schon eine Menge Arbeit hinter.


----------

